# iPod Touch 4g an 5. Generation angleichen



## Modders Vision (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen 



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Heute morgen ist  mir ungünstigerweise mein  iPod  touch 4g heruntergefallen...
> Er ist so ungünstig gefallen,  dass es das Aluminium Backcover verzogen hat und das Display heraus  gedrückt hat. Das Ganze sieht jetzt so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nach einigem Überlegen habe ich mich dazu entschieden den iPod nicht nur zu reparieren sondern ihn optisch auch noch ein wenig aufzuwerten 
Mehr dazu findet ihr auf der nächsten Seite
Oder in meinem Thread im Hackintosh-Forum

Ich würde mich sehr über Anregungen, Hilfen, Feedback und Tipps freuen 

Vg,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPod touch Sturz, Display hat sich gelöst*

Ist es bei dem Ipod nicht unmöglich, ihn zu zerlegen ohne das Display zu zerstören? Das ist ja alles miteinander verklebt. Mir ist das gleiche passiert, aber das Display ist beim Abnehmen gesprungen.


----------



## Modders Vision (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPod touch Sturz, Display hat sich gelöst*

Man muss es ja dovor extra warm machen um den Kleber zu lösen...
Wie bist du da denn vorgegangen???


----------



## ct5010 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPod touch Sturz, Display hat sich gelöst*

Hast du keine Garantie? Ist nem Bekannten auch mal so passiert, die habens umgetauscht. Kostenlos.


----------



## Modders Vision (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPod touch Sturz, Display hat sich gelöst*

Nein, das ist ja das Problem...
Ich hatte den iPod touch 4g seit Release. Jedoch ging der erste nach genau einem Jahr kaputt und ich habe einen komplett neuen bekommen (hatte Glück, dass ich in dem Apple Laden Praktikum gemacht habe).
Auf den neuen gibt es keine Garantie mehr und selbst mit Conections kann man da nix mehr bewirken...
Also bleibt wohl nur selbst reparieren, iPhones und Co. habe ich ja schon selbst repariert, aber beim iPod touch ist das echt nochmal ne Nummer größer, weil man da zuerst das Display samt Displayglas abheben muss... 
Jetzt weis ich eben nicht, ob ich das schaffe... Habe echt Respekt davor das zu machen...


----------



## ct5010 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPod touch Sturz, Display hat sich gelöst*

Dann geh doch zum Laden, wo du Praktikum gemacht hast (wer macht schon in einem Apple Laden?! )  und frag nach. Vielleicht sind die nett und tauschen es günstig um. Ich glaube 75€ bei Verdacht auf Akkuschaden. Kannst du ja sagen, dass der Akku sehr schnell leer geht (und dass das Display raus ist).


----------



## Modders Vision (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPod touch Sturz, Display hat sich gelöst*

Verdacht auf Akkuschaden testen die bei sich an der Teststation, also werde ich da nur wenig Chancen haben.
Und ein Fallschaden ist von der Garantie nicht gedeckt 

Ich habe auch schon eine Idee, wie ich dem iPod mal ein richtig alltagtaugliches Design verpasse 
Aber hierzu benötige ich noch eure Hilfe, klickt euch einfach mal rein *klick*
Wenn ihr mir dabei helft, gibts auch ein Modding Tagebuch


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. Januar 2013)

Der iPod Touch 4G ist verklebt ! Einfach nen Heißluftföhn nehmen und beim Homebutton und bei der Frontkamera kreise ziehen , dann kannst du es mit dem Saugknopf abziehen  nicht viel anderster als beim 3GS . Dann neue 3M Streifen kaufen und basta 

Weitere Fragen ne PM 

Greetzz


----------



## Modders Vision (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: iPod touch Sturz, Display hat sich gelöst*

Das Problem ist, dass ich ein neues Display brauche, weil ich vor lauter Voreile aus versehen das Flachbandkabel abgerissen habe 
Aber das habe ich hier auch schon geschrieben 
Deshalb möchte ich alle, die noch einen Einwand haben mal darum bitten hier vorbei zu schauen


----------



## Modders Vision (17. Februar 2013)

Nach einigem Überlegen habe ich das Ganze noch einmal überarbeitet und bin auf folgenden Entschluss gekommen:



Modders Vision im Hackintosh-Forum schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Gerät an die jetzige Generation anpassen
> Das Backcover möchte ich auch in diesem Matten silber machen, wie es auch beim iPod Touch der 5. Generation ist.
> Wisst ihr, wie man das so hinbekommt? Sandstrahlen?
> Das Display werde ich in Schwarz nehemen, damit es schön elegant bleibt
> Und die Kanten möchte ich auch in diesem Diamtfinish machen, indem ich sie einfach Chromfarben lackiere



Wenn noch jemand Tipps hat, wären diese sehr angebracht 

Vg,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
Hier findet ihr noch meinen Thread im Hackintosh-Forum _


----------



## Modders Vision (26. Februar 2013)

Heute konnte ich den iPod einfach nicht mehr so kaputt rumliegen lassen und habe mich mal dazu entschieden ihn schonmal komplett auseinander zu nehmen um vor der Bestellung zu sehen, ob ich die Teile überhaupt brauche und ob noch was anderes kaputt ist 

Nachdem ich das Display ohne Heißluftföhn (meiner ging letztens kaputt) demontiert hatte, war ich trotzdem noch sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch beim Baccover habe ich schonmal nachgesehen, aus welchem Material es ist, ob man den Rahmen auch wirklich abnehmen kann und den Sandstrahler kontaktiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist mir bei der Demontage aufgefallen, dass die WiFi Antenne unter meinen ersten eingriffen leiden musste, also werde ich mir hier eine neue zulegen müssen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Demontage habe ich auf dem Motherboard eine kleine Abdeckung, quasi einen Heatspreader entdeckt, auf der sich ein Wärmeleitpad befindet, dadurch wird die abwärme des Prozessors aufs Backcover abgegeben...
Meint ihr, dass sich die Kühlung verbessert, wenn ich das Wärmeleitpad gegen MX2 Paste tausche?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und soll ich diese Kupferplatte wieder montieren, weil Kupfer leitet die wärme ja sehr gut und das ist dann auch irgendwie für die Abwärme gedacht oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten und Anregungen freuen 

Grüße,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_hier noch mein Beitrag im Hackintosh-Forum_


----------



## Modders Vision (5. März 2013)

Dank der super Community im Hackintosh-Forum habe ich nun schon einige Konzepte überdacht 

Das Backcover werde ich nun bei einem Sandstrahler in der nähe sandstrahlen lassen, den Plastikrahmen werde ich chromfarben lackieren 
Und auch die Kupferplatte werde ich wieder ans Backcover kleben, allerdings mit Wärmeleitkleber. Ich werde das original Wärmeleitpad weiterverwenden, weil die Appleingenieure das ganze sicher bewusst so gemacht haben.

Den Display werde ich mit Magnetstreifen befestigen, allerdings suche ich dazu noch möglichst dünne Magnetstreifen. Kennt jemand von euch Magnetstreifen, die möglichst dünn sind und einigermaßen anziehungskraft haben???

Und beim Sandstrahlen des Backcovers bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, ob das wirklich an das Eloxierte finish vom iPad und dem neuen iPod touch 5g hinkommt...


----------

